# Sunday Night: What RU Doin'?



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I just finished laying out the tile warmers for my new kitchen. Thin setting them in happens tomorrow... yay!

What're you up to?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

vonteity said:


> I just finished laying out the tile warmers for my new kitchen. Thin setting them in happens tomorrow... yay!
> 
> What're you up to?


Oh... I meant to put this in the lounge... but that's cool. Gurl TAWK!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh god, kitchen remodel. I'm having a flashback to our own.....I need to go curl up in a fetal position in a corner somewhere.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Oh god, kitchen remodel. I'm having a flashback to our own.....I need to go curl up in a fetal position in a corner somewhere.


Mine is actually going pretty well. He's only been working on it for three weeks. I should have a functional kitchen by Wednesday, with everything done except the floor tile. We have to wait on that until the tile guy is available. I'm really psyched to have appliances that actually work and some actual cabinet space to store stuff in!


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Mine is actually going pretty well. He's only been working on it for three weeks. I should have a functional kitchen by Wednesday, with everything done except the floor tile. We have to wait on that until the tile guy is available. I'm really psyched to have appliances that actually work and some actual cabinet space to store stuff in!


Thats exciting von. Are you living there while all this is going on? When I had some work done on my old house, I moved out for the duration. I couldnt face the idea of tripping over trademens enroute to the shower in the morning, nor facing a destruction site when I got home every night.

What are you doing on the benchtops and splashback?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Congrats, I am hoping to have those floor heating grids in the bathroom. 

I am watching a TV show about snakes and fighting with hubby. Don't you think it's rude if 4 people are in a room and all 4 speak English but 3 can speak an additional language and the 3 speak the language the 4th can't understand. My husband does not agree and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit said:


> Thats exciting von. Are you living there while all this is going on? When I had some work done on my old house, I moved out for the duration. I couldnt face the idea of tripping over trademens enroute to the shower in the morning, nor facing a destruction site when I got home every night.
> 
> What are you doing on the benchtops and splashback?


Yeah, I'm living here while it's going on. It's just one guy, he doesn't arrive until after I leave and is usually gone by the time I get home. He's pretty good about cleaning up after himself, so there haven't been any issues. My biggest problem is the "clutter" in the other room that used to be in the cabinets. I'm waiting for the trim to go up so I can put the shelves and doors on the cabinets and fill them up!

Not sure what a benchtop is? We call the splashback a backsplash (that's pretty funny, actually). I haven't figured out what I'm going to do with the backsplash so I'm just going to have him caulk the countertop in for now. I'd like to get some mosaic tile, but need to find the right stuff. I haven't been able to find what I like online, so I'll need to go to the store to get it (oh the horror!). 

I had him build in some spice cubbyholes into the wall underneath on each side of the window since he had to build out the wall about 5" to match the wall in the other room (the family room was an extension that the previous homeowner's put in and they did NOT make sure the walls lined up... gah!). The problem is that the cubbyholes aren't that far above where the backsplash would sit, so I'm not sure how to handle that. (This is mainly my fault because I wanted each cubbyhole to hold three rows of spices.) I may opt to only do the backsplash at the sink and on the wall behind the oven.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

*Spice Cubbies!*

I love these things...


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

vonteity said:


> Not sure what a benchtop is? We call the splashback a backsplash (that's pretty funny, actually). I haven't figured out what I'm going to do with the backsplash so I'm just going to have him caulk the countertop in for now. I'd like to get some mosaic tile, but need to find the right stuff. I haven't been able to find what I like online, so I'll need to go to the store to get it (oh the horror!).


Benchtop = counter top i.e the flat surface you work on. 

Hey funny with the splashback /backsplash. (And, notice I just used a backslash between the splashback and the backsplash  )

I used mirrored glass as a splashy-thing in the kitchen: with under cupboard down lights, it really looks fantastic. Makes the room look so much bigger and brighter too. Glass might be worth considering in your case as you can get it cut to fit any size and space.

Post pics of course when its all done.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit said:


> Benchtop = counter top i.e the flat surface you work on.
> 
> Hey funny with the splashback /backsplash. (And, notice I just used a backslash between the splashback and the backsplash  )
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I just went with Ikea's "stone effect black" countertop. I'm trying to convince myself that dark grey/black floor tile is the way to go at the moment... I'm having a hard time finding a backsplash that matches the tile I have semi-picked out at the moment. I had beige tile in mind, but they stopped making the one I picked out. Pah!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

My mom went with a dark grey mottled countertop and a white floor. She wishes she'd gone with a darker grey floor so that every little last drip didn't show so much.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

It's looking nice, von. I like the cabinet choice. What kind of door option did you go with?

Me...I finished moving the last of my belongings into my newly rebuilt house. I'm busy getting ready for my trip to Oahu, so the unpacking and organizing will have to wait until I get back. But it's a great feeling to be finished moving.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

chatterbox said:


> My mom went with a dark grey mottled countertop and a white floor. She wishes she'd gone with a darker grey floor so that every little last drip didn't show so much.


Yeah, def. will not go white. It's either going to be beige or dark grey.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

lets_ride said:


> It's looking nice, von. I like the cabinet choice. What kind of door option did you go with?
> 
> Me...I finished moving the last of my belongings into my newly rebuilt house. I'm busy getting ready for my trip to Oahu, so the unpacking and organizing will have to wait until I get back. But it's a great feeling to be finished moving.


Half the doors for the wall cabs are birch frame with frosted patterned glass insert. The others are all straight birch. I don't mind having some cabs with glass doors to lighten up the look of the kitchen, but I can't be bothered keeping every single wall cab in my kitchen uncluttered. :wink:

OMG, I'm going to have so much cabinet space I won't know what to do with it all! I went from 8 cabinets to TWENTY!!!  

I know how many coz I built them all.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We remodeled our kitchen when we first got our house and I regret not getting more cabinets and counter space. If I were to do our kitchen over I would also add a couple more electrical outlets. 

You look like you'll have lots of storage space. Very nice.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> We remodeled our kitchen when we first got our house and I regret not getting more cabinets and counter space. If I were to do our kitchen over I would also add a couple more electrical outlets.
> 
> You look like you'll have lots of storage space. Very nice.


I have tons of electrical outlets on one wall, which is good... but they neglected to put one in at counter level on the other wall. They cut a hole through the cabinet to make the floor level one available... which would be fine, but it just occurred to me that I'm going to have drawers in that cabinet, so it's completely useless. I just asked if he could put one at counter level today. I kind of need it because that is the wall where my stand mixer/blender/food processer will all be living. I'm such a pain in the arse!


----------



## MaskofPain (Jul 19, 2007)

We thought about Ikea cabinets briefly before we did ours. I hope your happy with them. Just one question - the cabinet feet? Does this mean youll have to vacuum under there? That seems like a pita. Or is there a cover for that so you dont have dust bunnies roaming in/out.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MaskofPain said:


> We thought about Ikea cabinets briefly before we did ours. I hope your happy with them. Just one question - the cabinet feet? Does this mean youll have to vacuum under there? That seems like a pita. Or is there a cover for that so you dont have dust bunnies roaming in/out.


There is a toe-kick that isn't installed yet.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

If you get a chance, post a pic every week or so.
I'd love to see it as it progresses, and then the final product.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What kinds of appliances are you getting?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> What kinds of appliances are you getting?


Stainless... the stove (Kenmore?) has been in use for a few months, the fridge (LG) is about a month old and is currently in use. The dishwasher (Kenmore) and microwave (GE?) were bought at the same time but are still in their boxes.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm trying to get some pre-remodel photos of my kitchen... hoping that my mom has some because I don't think I have any. I know there are some in the box the previous homeowners gave me of when they finished the LAST remodel in '85, so that's my last resort.

Here's an update on Week 4, Day 2. He put up the under cabinet lighting today and finished thin-setting the tile warmers in. He also did most of the molding, which looks really nice. I was pretty impressed with the lighting, then I realized that both the under cabinet lights and the recessed lighting in the ceiling are on dimmer switches... which actually had me shouting "COOL!" and playing with the switches for a good five or ten minutes. It's the little things...

I've promised him a homemade pie if he can get my sink and oven up and running by tomorrow... I have holiday baking to do and really need to be somewhat operational! It's looking good for that. I think he's looking forward to the pie!


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

So did the man get his pie?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow Von,
I was wondering if there were gonna be pics of the remodel anywhere. Looks like its coming along really well. So now that you've done the bathroom and the kitchen, whats next?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Don't you think it's rude if 4 people are in a room and all 4 speak English but 3 can speak an additional language and the 3 speak the language the 4th can't understand. My husband does not agree and it's driving me nuts.


BTW, this is my life most of the time. My husband is Czech and most of the family is fluent. We also have some cousins who live here now but were born there who only speak Czech once they're in the house. I spend a lot of time trying to pick up a word here and there to figure out the conversation.

We're all going over next summer, so the sister and bil who aren't fluent are taking classes and I've been learning via the interwebs, so that will just leave Ejdo out of the loop. He better figure it out, cause we've all been practicing. 

But I agree, it is rather rude. When I first started coming to family events I always felt like everyone was talking about me. It sucked.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Since it's Sunday night again, just thought I'd bump this up top.

I am currently at work. I will be here until 6:30am. Boo!


----------



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you do that requires a night shift?

I am sitting around surfing the web. Not too exciting!

MyBlueTrek


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a nurse.

I took a night shift position so I can go to school during the day and further my degree without starving.  I'll keep this gig for about two years and then it will be back to day shifts, hopefully for good!


----------

